# Embryo glue - yes or no



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

HI all,

Just after some thoughts / opinions about embryo glue.
We were asked today if we wanted to use it on our cycle. This is my first cycle so I am a bit torn....
I've not read anything negative about it and if it helps bring us success £150 is worth the investment - but being our first cycle I dont know whether we need it.

Will you / did you use it?

Thanks in advance

L x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi littlemissv - I've been offered it but it is my fourth cycle. I've not been offered it until now but due to ectopic in July it's just something new that we want to try.  

I'm surprised since its your first cycle that it has been offered, but if it had been available to us before now we'd definitely have taken it.  Obviously expense is a factor and if you are paying privately for treatment and the glue works then that's fab and you're not paying for any more cycles, but of course, there are no guarantees in this game  

Have they given a reason for offering it to you?

I guess its a personal thing - I would ask myself, if I don't use the glue when it has been offered and the treatment fails will I regret it for the sake of £150??  If only we had a crystal ball  

Good luck!

Essie 
xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Littlemissv,

I didn't use it with my first cycle - which ended in a chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage. I then pushed to do everything possible for my second cycle (which was a frozen cycle, using left over eggs from our first cycle) so we used embryo glue, had the scratch and also did immune testing. My clinic didn't think it was necessary to do all this at that point, but I wanted to make sure we tried everything, as the first cycle was heartbreaking. 

Before we made our decision on the glue I spoke to the embryologist at our clinic, and she was extremely positive about it. Said that she would want to use it and that she felt like it would become standard practice soon. (And in fact a friend just messaged me to say that it is now standard practice at their clinic to use it). 

I would say 'yes' to using it, as it is a relatively small cost, and I was not made aware of any negatives of using it, but of course everyone needs to decide for themselves! 

Best of luck with your cycle, whatever you decide. 

Jenny x


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

LittlemissV - I didn't use it on my first cycle which resulted in my son. I used it on my second cycle which also worked and I'm now 12 weeks pregnant with my second.x


----------



## MissPositive (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi little miss v, I will be having my transfer in a couple of weeks and my consultant just assumed that I would be having the scratch and glue! Yes we did discuss it at our meeting but then when my protocol arrived through the post they were both included in the plan and price! Not that I mind because I want to do everything I can to maximise my chances as much as possible. I had the endo scratch last week and I will definitely be having the glue too. My first fresh cycle resulted in my perfect son and I didn't have anything extra in that cycle which is why I was a bit confused why they would tell me I should have it this time, but then the way I'm thinking is for the sake of £300 I am willing to do everything I can! Good luck on whatever you decide xx


----------



## geordiebunny (Feb 21, 2013)

It can't do any harm is how I saw it. My clinic used it as standard included in total price. It was a long journey for us to get here due to finances, so we were prepared to do anything, we had the best luck though and am now 15 weeks from our first try.
Good luck with your journey


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

I had 4 cycles and it is standard practice to use embie glue for all patients (no extra cost, think it is just built in).  The data I read was 50/50 - you can find studies saying it was good and others saying it was useless.  What is true however is the implantation window is the ultimate decider.  If you can get your transfer as close as you can to your natural cycle then you are optimizing your chances of implantation.  My first two cycles embies were put back too early (I have naturally long cycles), next two we clicked as to the problem and stimmed lower and longer and matched up the implantation window - think we did too good a job this time as both stuck and I'm 5 months gone with twins    That was a very long-winded answer to your question, but 2 cycles (one chemical pg and one mmc) used embie glue and next two cycles were BFP's aslo used embie glue.


----------



## Abijay (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello. Oxford fertility unit says it increases your chances by 8% by their studies compared to 5% for the scratch. They had no hesitation in recommending it for everyone


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

only two downsides as far as i can see
1) you can't tell they actually used it since there's nothing different to see or feel.
2) cost. 

upsides, possible benefit. i wonder if it could help prevent ectopics? anyone see any statistics on that? if it improves chances of bfp even a little then worth it i think.


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

hi all -

i asked my consultant about this and she said they had started using it but started to see a negative effects (pregnancy rates going down) so took a team decision to stop. sadly they didn't write this up so their experience hasn't contributed to the stats out there. but they're a big clinic - guys - so i thought it was relevant. certainly doesn't outweigh all the positive results which are reported but stopped me from wanting to use it with them (it crossed my mind that they were somehow not using it right...?!)

xxx


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. It's been interesting to read your thoughts.

After weighing it up we have decided to use it. We are at OFU and all the stats are positive and it seems its a bit more common on the first cycle than I thought.
So we've decided we have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

Thanks again... Really appreciated your replies

L x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi there,
My clinic is a research clinic and did a trial using embryo glue on its patients. Whilst they were doing the trial it was included as a freebie for those patients selected to have it. http://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/embryoglue-improves-pregnancy-rates-by-19

Their results showed that it had positive benefits for ladies over 34 but younger than that made little or no difference. Equally for patients having Donor Egg cycles the need for it is based on the donor's age hence in most cases it won't be needed.

So Littlemissv you've made a good choice there and hopefully that extra stickiness will bring you lots of happiness


----------



## ForeverBlue (Oct 2, 2008)

This is something that my clinic don't use, but I'm going to ask them about it in March, hoping they bring it on board by August!


----------

